# Premium.tips (information based tips every day)



## premium.tips (Feb 3, 2019)

We are a team of young sports journalists whose job is to find information that can help you with your betting.
Our main goal is to find an adequate information that can help you profit. We focus on finding information about absences in some teams, injuries, problems in certain clubs that can affect the result. Also, we write about H2H (head2head) matches, popular ‘3 for 3’ matches which are based on a probable cooperation between two teams.
We exclude the exact information which can be helpful to you as you make your bets. If you are interested in the methods of payment, check it on our subscription menu.

www.premium.tips


----------



## premium.tips (Feb 5, 2019)

Two great days are now behind us.  We managed to accurately predict 8/11 of our picks, which is fantastic 73% of success!
SUBSCRIBE today. Don't waste your time!  www.premium.tips

02.02.2019.
18:00 PAS Lamia - Panetolikos 1 (0:2) LOST
21:10 San Lorenzo - Independiente DNB2 (0:0)  VOID
23:20 Quilmes - Temperley 0-2 (2:0) WIN

03.02.2019.
01:45 Atletico Nacional - Jaguares 1 (1:0) WIN
07:00 Sydney FC - Melbourne City 1 (2:0) WIN
15:05 Leicester - Man. United W2 (0:1) WIN
15:30 FC Augsburg - Mainz ATX (3:0) LOST
17:30 Man.City - Arsenal 1&1+I&1+II (3:1) WIN
18:00 Stuttgart - Freiburg 1X&2+ (2:2) WIN
18:00 Alajuelense - Zeledon 3+ (1:2) WIN
20:00 Dep. Pasto - Once Caldas 1 (1:2) LOST
21:00 Mineros - Dep. La Guaira DNB1 (2:1) WIN


----------

